# Dexter vs. Scottish Highland?



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

We are now, finally ready to get a family cow.

We have an extraordinarily small acreage coupled with the fact that we'd like to try milking only once a day, so we settled on getting a Dexter cow.

However, Scottish Highlands seem more available in our area right now.

Do you have any opinions on this and/or the direction that we should go?

Thanks!


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Panther, we have both Dexters and Scottish Highlands and are not too far from you in Michigan. If you have small acreage, your best bet would be the Dexter breed. Though Highlands are very hardy and several of ours produce around 2-3 gallons of milk/day, they'll require more pasture to do it and eat more during the winter months than a good milking lines Dexter cow will.

Also, you're going to have difficulty finding a Highland cow that has been milked, and if you're going for a heifer, bear in mind that the Highland calves and heifers can take longer to breed and therefore be in the position to give milk earlier than the Dexter breed.

Not all Dexters are created equal. Some are geared more for beef production and some are more geared for milk production. If you're not too far from the Blue Water Bridge, we're in Michigan about 20 minutes North of there. You're welcome to visit our farm to look at both and see the difference between the two breeds and also between the beef/milk oriented Dexters that we have to make the comparision. I doubt it would be very easy to import them into Canada, however, even if we had any for sale right now. Send me a PM if you're interested...


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

I read my post and should clarify...Highlands will produce their first calf at around 3-4 years of age, whereas the Dexter will have a calf on the ground at around 2 years or so. So it takes some time to get milk from a Highland.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Dexter's eat more during winter than highlands to stay warm. Our highlands usually calve around 2.5 first time and highland milk has higher fat content since they produce less milk.
i.e. more cream, butter, ice cream.


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

hhrrmmm.... I didn't know that. We actually want less milk & more cream/fat for butter and cheese making.

Interesting.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> hhrrmmm.... I didn't know that. We actually want less milk & more cream/fat for butter and cheese making.


FWIW, more cream can be a nuisance depending on what kind of cheese you make. I half-skim mine regularly if I'm going to try to strain it through cheese cloth, otherwise it doesn't drain. The top 1/4 to 1/3 in my jar (scientific measuring system  ) is cream from my Dexter, about the same as my neighbor's Jersey.

My opinion is, no matter which breed, find a cow who has been milked or who comes from a line of milkers. My first cow, besides being wild as a march hare, had an ugly udder with tiny little teat orifices so I had to squeeze the dickens out of her teats, ended up with tendonitis in the middle of my palms (not awesome) and that probably contributed to her general dislike of the whole situation. Since both Dexters and Highlands are often bred for meat (or pets, God help 'em), there's not always the attention paid to udder quality that one needs in a milking animal.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I am also comparing these two breeds. We are hoping for just one cow for a family supply of milk, either selling or raising any calves for beef. Do either of these 2 do better as a solo animal?


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> Do either of these 2 do better as a solo animal?


Lonely Dexters can get loud. They won't be alone much if you're breeding them for milking though, a calf is plenty of company.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

They're both great animals, I have Dexters and love them dearly, they will give you a calf at an earlier age, and can easiy raise a calf and give a family milk. the beef is exceptional, too.


----------

